
Authorea - tekacs
https://www.authorea.com/product
======
hatmatrix
I compared Authorea and ShareLaTeX early on and have been subscribing to
ShareLaTex for several years. The biggest selling point at the time was the
option to setup a ShareLaTeX server at any point when I got around to it.
That, and the track changes in ShareLaTeX when working with my team is its
biggest selling point for me at the moment. However, my institution recently
signed up with Authorea so it may be that they have been able to catch up in
many respects to convince the decision makers here (or else, on the pricing).

